# Resting Heart Rate



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I just checked mine and it's 102bpm which is poor, the recommended range is supposed to be 60-100bpm. I just finished off a 2nd cup of hot chocolate which has caffeine in it so that is possibly a factor but I don't consider myself unfit, just average fitness, should it be this high?

What is your rate?

Here's how to calculate it, put the tips of your first two fingers on your wrist and count how many pulses in 10 seconds then times it by 6.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

66, box of tricks. I think I'm in the zone.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> I just checked mine and it's 102bpm which is poor, the recommended range is supposed to be 60-100bpm. I just finished off a 2nd cup of hot chocolate which has caffeine in it so that is possibly a factor but I don't consider myself unfit, just average fitness, should it be this high?
> 
> What is your rate?
> 
> Here's how to calculate it, put the tips of your first two fingers on your wrist and count how many pulses in 10 seconds then times it by 6.


 Since your on the gear now I would recommend giving blood. It will help.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

102bpm, you haven't been arguing with lefties again have you ?

seriously though take it before any caffeine based drinks, see how it is cos 102bpm seems a little high.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

60 odd when i do my BP


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

When I do my BP it's usually around 90bpm. That's with everyday cardi as well. I would imagine it's raised due to stimulants perhaps.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Just checked and it's ~70 BPM right now. (Following a fairly strong morning coffee.)

>100 BPM is definitely high. The healthy range is more like <80 bpm I think.

Edit: I'm talking off-cycle, I've no idea on.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm on propanalol for aniexty so my hr is 60 resting even when going hard in the gym its only goes up to 120 max . but before I was taking these it would be at 120 resting but I used to drink a shot load if caffine 5 cups a day and a couple of red bulls which I I think caused I'm not tapering off the propanalol but keeping caffine to a minimumal. I guess you was worried about your heart racing and Thats why you checked it. Id cut down on the caffine intake mate and up the cardio


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

It's now 90bpm.

I'll get it measured properly today using an inflatable wrist band unit. As for caffeine I could switch the drinking chocolate to Horlicks instead, the only other factors are I'm on a test only cycle and I vape an e-cig @ 18mg nicotine, this has a stimulant effect too.

Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

A heart rate consistently over 100 is tachycardia mate. You will need to see a doc.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Do some cardio fatty


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Mine is around 42-43 (measured on fitbit)


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

OP, for a more accurate resting heart rate I suggest you do this within 5 minutes of waking up in the morning (before you get out of bed).

Mine averages between 55-60 and I've been smoking 5-10 cigs a day since 1997


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Currently 54. measured on HR monitor


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

80 according to my phone... i blame tren and copious amounts of caffeine.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

GCMAX said:


> It's now 90bpm.
> 
> I'll get it measured properly today using an inflatable wrist band unit. As for caffeine I could switch the drinking chocolate to Horlicks instead, the only other factors are I'm on a test only cycle and I vape an e-cig @ 18mg nicotine, this has a stimulant effect too.
> 
> Thanks for your contributions.


 Doing it manually will be more accurate than any device.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

72


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

196.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

84.... i am on the loo tho so maybe thats why its a lil high


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mergal said:


> 84.... i am on the loo tho so maybe thats why its a lil high


 That excites you does it?


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

68, pretty high since I came back from a 2-hour workout like 40 minutes ago. On cycle and smoker.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> That excites you does it?


 not at all mate, it was one of those where i had to strain abit!

joking aside less than 2 years ago i was smoking anywhere from £200-£1000 of crack a day so dont think 84 is that bad


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

50-55 is generally my resting.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You know you can get an app on your phone to measure heart rate. It uses the phones flash to light up your finger and camera to measure the pulses.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> You know you can get an app on your phone to measure heart rate. It uses the phones flash to light up your finger and camera to measure the pulses.


 Most of them are crap. They need several minutes to work and the results are inaccurate. Do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## rotator (Apr 5, 2009)

56 bpm when resting,that's using a Fitbit blaze to monitor it and when up and about the house doing general stuff it's 68 to 76 bpm.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm fairly fit at the moment. Running 4km in 20 mins which I don't think is too bad. Resting heart rate is 58bpm. It was sky high when I was 3 stone heavier and doing no cardio.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

140bpm


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

About 60.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

45bpm ish back last year when i was flat out training like a beast lmao

View attachment video-1433158197.mp4


----------



## jpmvr6 (Oct 30, 2008)

68 at the mo but about a year ago was in the 80's +

i quit smoking and started doing more cardio must have helped


----------

